# Zombie Sounds?



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I feel like I am always posting threads asking questions...so here I go again. I recently acquired a Swaying Zombie Kit from SpiderHill Prop Works, and I had already purchased an awesome Zombie Head and Hands set from dubbax3.... Now I need moaning and groaning zombie sounds to transfer to a small MP3 player so I can bring the little guy to life. I have been online, but all I find are very short 17 second sound bytes. I know, I could copy them over and over, but I didn't know if there were longer "zombie sounds" somewhere out there that I could purchase so that I could loop it. I'd like at least an hour's worth of sounds, so I am not constantly have to baby sit my zombie and restart his sounds on Halloween night. I can even buy a CD and transfer that to an MP3 file and load that. Please Help!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poison Props has a couple sound effects CDs that might work for you. Take a look here:

http://www.poisonprops.com/audio-cds/

CD113 is "Zombies Moaning" and there is also a "Vol 1 Monsters & Zombies".


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You have a lot of options, you can have moaning, grunting, shuffling & dragging feet, bones breaking, ragged breathing, or even things like rattling chains, and you can mix the various sounds to get just what you want or need. If you have a Mac, you can use Garage Band, or Audacity, that is also free and available for the PC too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks Roxy and Fontgeek. I checked out the CD, Roxy and if I can get them to let me hear a sample, I can decide if I will buy or not. And Fontgeek, what I want is just moaning, zombie sounds.....the normal thing you hear like on _The Walking Dead_, but not so much the crashing or eating sounds.... My zomibes will just be swaying in the Graveyard and I want them to just be searching for fresh meat....groaning and growling and moaning. Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can take any of the sounds, moaning included, and drop their pitch, slow them down, etc., in Audacity. So any moans or sounds of people talking can be tweaked to give you some great results. You might checkout your local public library's books on CD, many times you will get the readers creating sounds, you can also capture sounds from DVDs and such for additional noise sources.
You might look at http://www.soundsnap.com and do a search for zombies, or anything else for that matter, you can hear samples so you know what you are getting. Again, you can layer stuff, play with the pitch, speed, and or even flip/reverse the sounds for "backmasking", which often disturbs a lot of people on it's own.
I found these, but there's plenty more, http://www.soundsnap.com/search/audio/zombie/score?page=3


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm with fontgeek on this one... Garage band is a good program that comes with OSX. When I was designing flash-based websites, I would use garage band to create low key, ambient corporate background loops. 

As far as creating zombie sounds that are Walking Dead quality, that takes some sound engineering and mixing beyond dropping the pitch of YOUR moans, groans or gurgling. 

If you have a Mac, mess around with garage band.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are doing multiple zombies, then I would definitely do the sound in stereo, and place the speakers far enough apart so that the sound appears be coming from a wider area rather than just a single zombie. You mixing down the sounds gives you much better control on the finished sound, and it helps you avoid the "rubber stamped" sound of someone else's idea of what a zombie should sound like, it also allows you to make it the duration/time span you want and need. If you don't have a Mac, and don't have someone in your posse who does, then try Audacity, while it doesn't have all of the power or bells and whistles that GarageBand does, it can still do some pretty amazing things. The trick is to be patient, and don't wait 'til the last minute to try to learn it.
Some of us here may be able to help you out with the learning, or even the mixing itself, however, that means a delay for you, and a lot less sonic freedom of choices too.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

You could also look for Zombie groans and sounds on YouTube and convert the link. Didn't know this but you can convert YouTube videos by a YouTube converter.

Here's what I found by searching: hope this helps!! 











You can add several together on a disc and loop them!  Good luck!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I've tried Audacity just last fall for some specific noises for training purposes. There is a learning curve as I am not as computer literate with audio. Audacity was what I had thought when I started to read this thread. Thanks for the info for soundsnap.com, it's a good source and I liked the sounds too. Like Fontgeek said P5, don't wait until the last minute to learn and maneuver Audacity.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks everyone! I can find my way around a computer, but I'm not that good at technical stuff. I'll check out the things mentioned, but my thought was to load the sounds on an IPod shuffle and use a mini portable speaker to get the sound out. My thoughts are my zombies will be on the edge of the graveyard near the fence... That way the TOT's can be relatively close to them. Thank you again for all the help!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can use audacity to mix down sounds to an mpeg or aiff files, as well as a few other formats too. It will allow you to do layers of sound, playing with volume and different effects on each individual layer of sound.
The biggest issue I see is trying to do the sound for several zombies all from one small, portable speaker. By it's nature, that speaker won't be putting out "big" sound, and if there is just one speaker, it means that all of the sounds will appear to be coming from the zombie closest to the speaker.


----------

